# Teamspeak Headset nur Quatschen



## Korberan (28. November 2017)

Moinsen ...
Ich hab mich nun endlich durch gerungen mir doch wieder eine Spielkonsole anzuschaffen. Man kommt von der Arbeit, bewegt die Hunde, kommt heim, dunkelt das Wohnzimmer ab, Kamin an, Tee auf den Tisch ...
Und geht dann hoch ins "Spielzimmer" ... is doch Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Wohnzimmer wartet ein kleines Heimkino, was bespielt werden will ... aber nun hab ich das Problem, das ich meine Jungs aus dem Teamspeak gerne dabei hätte. Nun liegt hier noch ein uraltes Netbook, Teamspeak wird 
gerade installiert und soll dann hinter mir auf die Fensterbank. Und dafür suche ich nun ein Headset, am liebsten mit Blutooth ... Eins mit einem Hörer am besten, so bleibt der Sound beim zocken und ich kann trotzdem mit
den Mädels und Jungs schwätzen ...

Hat da jemand einen Tip welches Headset da in Frage käme? Mehr als 30 Euro will ich auf keinen Fall ausgeben ...


----------



## Turalyon (28. November 2017)

Kannst doch ein Headset mit 2 Hörern nehmen und es etwas schief aufsetzen, so dass ein Ohr immer frei ist ^^

Ansonsten, guckst du hier: https://www.amazon.de/Turtle-Beach-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4R1VBDT67K76CQKJXQBT (wäre PS4 und XBox One)


----------



## Korberan (28. November 2017)

Sieht ganz gut aus, mal sehen wie das mit der PS4 Community weiter geht bei mir, aber am Netbook ist das nix ...


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2017)

Korberan schrieb:


> Moinsen ...
> Ich hab mich nun endlich durch gerungen mir doch wieder eine Spielkonsole anzuschaffen. Man kommt von der Arbeit, bewegt die Hunde, kommt heim, dunkelt das Wohnzimmer ab, Kamin an, Tee auf den Tisch ...
> Und geht dann hoch ins "Spielzimmer" ... is doch Mist
> 
> ...


die ps4 hat natürlich ne eigene voicechat-funktion. warum dann teamspeak? 
am elegantesten kommuniziert man via ps4-cam, dann hat man gar nix auf dem kopf. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turalyon (28. November 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die ps4 hat natürlich ne eigene voicechat-funktion. warum dann teamspeak?
> am elegantesten kommuniziert man via ps4-cam, dann hat man gar nix auf dem kopf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



Er schrieb ja, dass beim Spielen dann auch andere Leute im Raum wären, daher wäre eine nicht-Headset option möglicherweise störend für die anderen. (wobei es mich stören würde, wenn jemand anderes im Raum spielt und dauernd in sein Mikro quatscht, auch wenn ich die Antworten nicht höre ^^)


----------



## Korberan (28. November 2017)

Aaaaargh !!!!! Ich hab mich wohl blöd ausgedrückt  ...

Ich hab im Teamspeak eine Truppe von Leuten, die ich quasi vom "Spielzimmer "mit ins Wohnzimmer nehmen will. Deshalb das Netbook mit nem Mono Headset, das 5.1 Set soll trotzdem zu hören sein, vor den Kamin


----------



## svd (28. November 2017)

Möglich wäre vlt auch ein Headset mit Knochenleitung,  welches deine Ohrwaschel völlig umgeht.
Du setzt die Teile nämlich auf deine Schläfen, bzw eine Stelle, wo du nur dünne Haut und Knochen bist, der Klang wird dann durch die Schädelknochen in das Innere weitergeleitet. So bleiben beide Ohren für den Surround-Sound frei.

Komfort und Funktionalität müsste man halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2017)

Du willst also tollen 5.1-Sound genießen, aber trotzdem irgendein Gequatsche auf einem Ohr hören, so dass du quasi von 30-50% des Surroundsound gar nix hast - verstehe ich das richtig?  ^^   oder geht es nur darum, dass man DICH über Teamspeak hören kann? Dafür brauchst du ja nur ein Mic und kein Headset. Kannst du es nicht nur per Mic machen, und wenn einer der anderen Leute meint, was gaaaaaanz wichtiges sagen zu müssen, chattet er halt als Textnachricht aufs Netbook?


----------



## Korberan (29. November 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du willst also tollen 5.1-Sound genießen, aber trotzdem irgendein Gequatsche auf einem Ohr hören, so dass du quasi von 30-50% des Surroundsound gar nix hast - verstehe ich das richtig?  ^^



Hast Du ...  Ist ja nicht permanent, aber es kommt schon am Wochenende mal vor, das man ein Bierchen beim Zocken trinkt und dann gibts manchmal schon lustige Abende übers www 

Aber, das Netbook hat irgendwelche Maleschen, öffnen der Programme dauert so lange, das meist ne Fehlermeldung draus wird, Rams durchgetauscht, andere Platte getestet ... nix zu machen, sehr Schade.
Hab dann gestern mal für 1,69 die TS3 App aufs Handy gespielt ... tut was es soll !!! Jetzt such ich mir nen Mono Hörer und gut !!!!
Aber danke mal wieder für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2017)

ok, dann viel Spaß


----------

